# The Childhood Of Krishna [UK TV]



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 16, 2005)

ANIMATION: *Animated World Faiths 

*Channel: Channel 4

Date: Wednesday 23rd February 2005

Time: 04:30 to 04:45 (starting in 6 days)

Duration: 15 minutes.

The Childhood of Krishna. 

An introduction to various faiths and religions. This programme features the story of how the Hindu child-god Krishna overcame his enemy, King Kamsa. 

(Repeat, Subtitles) 

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from * http://www.getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=75258 

*_Copyright ©1999-2004 GipsyMedia Ltd.

_


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 22, 2009)

YouTube - maiya moree (Devindra Pooran)


----------

